# Drones



## Versatile (Nov 17, 2006)

I have made contact with a person that has found a Drone crash that is very complete for a crash site. Found near Cape Cod i think. What museum would want it?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 17, 2006)

What type of drone is it?


----------



## Versatile (Nov 17, 2006)

I think it is a Northrup AQM-57A Falconer


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 17, 2006)

Actually its a Northrop MQM-57A - I'd contact Redstone Arsenal, Tyndall AFB and Holliman AFB - those are the folks who deal with drones and target aircraft.


----------



## Versatile (Nov 17, 2006)

Do they have museums at the locations? Or is that where the drones fly from? thanks.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 17, 2006)

Versatile said:


> Do they have museums at the locations? Or is that where the drones fly from? thanks.



They fly them there and I believe there are museums at all 3 locations...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2006)

.


----------



## Versatile (Nov 21, 2006)

The man that found it says that it is a Radioplane OQ-19-D. Anyone have a picture?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2006)

Northrop MQM-33

Matt has posted a pic already.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 21, 2006)

Remote Piloted Aerial Vehicles - The Radioplane Target Drone


----------

